# Requirement for retirement visa



## CSI Texas (Jul 30, 2012)

Hello, I have searched through the forums but have not found an answer to our question. My wife who is Thai and I have been married 40 years and are planning to retire in Thailand. She has US citizenship and US passport. To apply for the retirement visa, do we both have to apply for the O-A long stay retirement visa and meet the financial requirements, do we both have medical exams, do we both comply with police report verification? No problems with obtaining the medicals or police background verifications but my wife only receives a small social security monthly payment while I have the evidence of military retirement, Social Security, and work pension. 

Are there any Expats there who retired that has a Thai wife who has US Citizenship? I thought I read where they could have dual citizenship carrying both Thai passport and US passport?

Can the retirement visa be issued while we are still here in the US by sending our application to the nearest Thai Consulate office, like Chicago, LA or Washington DC?

Appreciate your help.
CSI Texas


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

An initial retirement visa (non-immigrant 'O-A') can be obtained in your home country at the nearest Thai embassy or consulate. 
Your wife could try to obtain a Thai passport at the nearest Thai Embassy and if that isn't possible, she should enter on either what visa (tourist, non-immigrant, etc.) and obtain a passport in Thailand. 
As soon as your wife has a Thai passport her visa-issue is solved!! Exit USA on her USA-passport and enter Thailand on her Thai passport. 

You, on the other hand, have to apply for a non-immigrant 'O-A' visa which will be change into extensions of stay based on retirement. 

If your wife isn't able to obtain a Thai passport in the USA or Thailand, you will obtain a non-immigrant 'O-A' - retirement visa and your wife will obtain a non-immigrant 'O-A' - dependent-visa. 
You will be the main visa holder. 
Both your income may be accumulated for the financial requirements.


----------



## CSI Texas (Jul 30, 2012)

joseph44 said:


> An initial retirement visa (non-immigrant 'O-A') can be obtained in your home country at the nearest Thai embassy or consulate.
> Your wife could try to obtain a Thai passport at the nearest Thai Embassy and if that isn't possible, she should enter on either what visa (tourist, non-immigrant, etc.) and obtain a passport in Thailand.
> As soon as your wife has a Thai passport her visa-issue is solved!! Exit USA on her USA-passport and enter Thailand on her Thai passport.
> 
> ...


Thanks joseph44, we'll start work on getting a Thai passport. I understand that to show that you have the 65000 THB monthly retirement income, you need a letter from your bank and this has to be notarized by the US Embassy. Is this correct? If not, who needs to perform the notary process for the health check, police check, etc.?


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

There are a few possibilities.
If you are able to clear your financials, police-check and health check in the US, you may be given a one-year visa which will allow you a stay of one year. By the end of the first year, you do a border-run, and upon return, you will be granted another year. Just before the expiration of the period of stay, you go to take care of extensions. 

Another possibility is, that you obtain a non-immigrant 'O' visa in the US. This is a visa that will be changed into extensions of stay based on retirement or marriage. 
The financial matters and health check will be dealt with in Thailand; the police check must be done in the US (I think that the US has a bureau for that). 
The financial matter: YOU are responsible for the information you submit to the immigration office. The American Embassy (or any other embassy) will only verify and legalize your signature. The Embassies' statement, with the correct form and income statements will cover the financial matter. 
A health certificate can be obtained at any hospital around. It'll cost you somewhat between THB 50 and THB 100; don't expect complete physical check ups. 
BTW....a letter from the bank is only needed if you opt for the THB 800,000 in the bank option (or any other amount for that matter).

Until now we've only talked about a retirement visa, but instead you could try to obtain a "marriage"-visa. For that you need a marriage certificate (one in English and one in Thai) and your monthly income requirement will be THB 45,000 or THB 400,000 in a Thai bank account. Not every immigration office will accept this as soon as you pass the age of 50, but you could try.


----------



## CSI Texas (Jul 30, 2012)

Again, thanks for all the great information. It is very helpful. Also, I want to thank you for taking the time to answer my questions so quickly. It is much appreciated.


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

Not sure, but I think that your wife will have to go to the local Amphur (administration) to get a new passport, starting the process by getting an ID card. That is, if she isn't renewing one that hasn't expired to long ago.
The income requirement for extension of visa because of marriage is ฿40 000.- a month, not 45.
I had no problems getting a marriage extension at the age of 64, first time that I heard that some immigration officers insist on your getting an extension based on retirement.


----------

